# chihuahuas and babies?



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi all! I have a question: does anyone here has an experience with chihuahuas and little babies? Just wanted to know if there were any specific problems or accidents, like biting or chi being aggressive. My husband and I decided to have a baby soon and I am a little bit worried about how it all is going to work with Richie. I must say that Richie is our spoiled baby, he is often jelous of other dogs and generally barks a lot. Maybe you have some recommendations for me...Thanks a lot!

Richie's mom


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i think Noahfl just became a mother :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

I think he'll get used to the baby eventually. Since babies can't hurt him, he shouldn't be aggresive or anything (when he gets over the jealousy in the beginning), I'll rather think he'd be quite curious as to what his moma brought home. And by the time the baby starts to grab his ears and stuff his/her fingers in his nose - he'll be used to the baby and have accepted him/her as part of the family. May nip at the little one but I don't think he'll like go for the poor things throat! With the right "socialising" (sp) he should accept the baby fine.


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

hmmm well I would think that the dog would get use to the baby, but my sister did have a weird experience when she had her first baby she was living with my parents and one of thier chi's at the time who was 7 years old really scared her, she told me every night when she first came home from the hospital she would get up make the baby a bottle and sit on the couch to feed the baby and the chi would just lay across the room and growl at her the whole time she was feeding the baby. I am not sure but I really think the chi had the right idea because my nephew is the meanest little boy. lol By the way that chi will be 15 years old this November and he still hates my nephew. Oh I better tell you that he has never bit him but still just walks by and growls.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

My mother had a chi when I was born and, up until my birth, the chi was the baby of the house (and she actually was treated better than I ever was as a child!).

My mom had the same concerns that Tammy (the chi) would get aggressive towards me out of jealousy, etc. But Mom always tells me stories about sitting in a recliner with me at 10-14 days old, feeding me a bottle and Tammy on her lap with us, licking my toes and loving on me. She was never aggressive towards me at all and I think she died when I was about 2 years old.

We also had a male chi that we got when I was an infant who was the same way. He was a little less maternal with me and my sister but he loved us dearly and actually followed us around like a babysitter.

The only advice I can give you for the introduction of baby and chi is that maybe you (well, your hubby/bf, mom, dad, whoever!) could bring a blanket home with both your scent and the baby's scent on it before you come home from the hospital. Put the blanket in the pup's favorite spot and let him get used to the scent mixed with yours so it's not completely foreign to him when you and the baby come home. Then just let him look and sniff the baby and introduce them slowly.

And, of course, don't forget to show him loads of love and affection - but that's kind of hard to forget to do.


----------



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks for your replies! I realize, nobody can guarantee that it will work or not, but it helps just to hear different stories, also negative experiences...so, i appreciate all your feedback!

P.S. good idea with a blanket, i also thought of it
Richie's mom


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

My first chi, Ricky was 4 years of age when I became pregnant with my first child. He absolutely loved to get up in my lap and lay around my big belly. I can still remember the looks he would give when my son/belly would move. His little head would kind of tilt from side to side like what in the heck was that?! He did the same thing when my sister was pregnant and she would come over to the house. Its almost like he was protecting your belly. 

We did the blanket thing. Don't know that it really made a difference or not as far as Ricky accepting the baby. Ricky learned very quickly that there was a new babe in the house and that they would have to share our time. I always made sure that Ricky got him "mommy time" time though. It really isn't much different than bringing a second child home. Then learn to share and love one another, at least that was our experience.


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

P.S. I still have a picture somewhere of Ricky sitting in my sons bouncy chair with one of his toys. It was battery operated and it would vibrate to help soothe the baby. Ricky absolutely loved that thing! He would run from where ever he was if he heard that thing start to vibrate! LOL.


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

I have a 3 year old and a 3 month old. My first daughter was 1 when we got Zeus. We had very strict rules while Zeus was a puppy. If I couldn't watch both of them, Zeus went in the kitchen with the baby gates up. We also worked a lot with Zeus. We'd tug on his ears, tail, paws and mimiced what a child would do. For the first few weeks, we let my daughter hand feed Zeus and she always gave Zeus the treats. Zeus and my oldest are best friends and play well together.

Zeus is much more different with the baby. With my oldest, it's a sibling relationship. With the baby, Zeus has the maternal instincts and treats her like a child. While I was pregnant, Zeus would always lay on my belly and the baby would kick Zeus and it didn't bother him.

Here are 2 pics of that: 



















While I was in the hospital after I had the baby, I sent home with my husband the baby's hat with her scent on it. We let Zeus smell it and put it in his bed. When we brought the baby home, I laid her on the floor (under supervision) and let Zeus smell her over. He was so curious. While I'd feed the baby, I let Zeus lay next to me. When my husband was tending to the baby, I would take Zeus for a walk or take him to Petsmart. I enrolled him in weekly dog training just so him and I could have our time together w/out any kids. The baby is now 3 months old. Zeus comes to her crib when she cries. If I leave her blanket or a piece of her clothing on the floor, Zeus sleeps on it. He'll lick her toes if I don't put socks on her. The baby loves to lay on her back on the floor and just stare at things. If she's on the floor, Zeus will lay on the chair next to her and just watch her. He really is wonderful with the kids.



















Every dog is different personality wise, but we worked a lot with Zeus in hopes he'd be a good dog around small children. I get so upset when people stereotype Chi's and say Chi's aren't good with small children. My daughter knows her boundaries with Zeus and Zeus knows his with the kids. It takes work on both sides, the dog and child.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that just made me love zeus even more :love7: 

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I love the photos of Zeus and your preggers tummy! Now I've got to call Mom and ask her if she has any pics of Tammy and her tummy!! LOL


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

awww what a sweet heart zeus is!!! :love5: :love7:


----------



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

Love the pictures! Also thank you very much for sharing your story!

Richie's mom


----------

